# {RESOLVED} Boot Virus"Form"



## audrey (Oct 30, 1999)

I have a 486 DX computer running Windows 3.11
When I installed a anti-virus program, it said there was a boot and memory virus called
Form. It also said to shut the computer, down, boot it up with a clean boot up disk and then disinfect or remove the virus.

the first two I can do but how do I go about removing or disinfecting the virus?
I would appreciate some suggestions.

Thank you.

Audrey
The antivirus program is called thunder bird.

[This message has been edited by audrey (edited 02-04-2000).]


----------



## Paul Nagel (Sep 19, 1999)

The anti virus program may or may not have offered to create a set of boot disk(s) when you loaded it. That is what is needed for a clean boot to remove that virus. If you have another computer, you can usually create a disk on it and use it to eleminate the virus on the infected machine. Make sure when your are creating the disk on the other machine that it is a new/newly formated floppy and that you write protect it after it is created. When you get it made, boot up the computer with the disk in the A drive and follow the on screen instructions. On a 486 it may take some time for the program to run so be paitent.


----------



## audrey (Oct 30, 1999)

Thank you for your reply.

I was able to make a clean boot up but unfortunately, when I tried to go back into Windows 3.11, it said that the dos on the boot disk was not the same as the dos on the computer and I could not get into Windows.

I don't believe I have a computer (other than the one with the virus) that uses dos 6.2. 

Is there a way around this or do I have to find a computer that uses 6.2 and then make a boot up disk on it?

My antivirus program did not offer to make a boot up disk.

Thanks,

Audrey


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

You should not need to get into windows to remove the virus. You should use the DOS version of the AntiVirus program.

What program do you have?


----------



## audrey (Oct 30, 1999)

Hi again.

I put in a dos based antivius called Protect.
It scanned everything and said that it had
eliminated the Form virus in the boot section.

I closed down the computer and then booted it
up normally.(no boot disk in drive) It got as far as loading dos and then a banner
came up for the anitvirus and the computer
stopped.

I can boot up with the boot disk to A and C
but no further.

If you have any suggestions I would appreciate it.

Thanks again

Audrey


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

You need to give us more detail than that.

What did this banner say, exactly?

What anti virus program are you running?


----------



## audrey (Oct 30, 1999)

Thanks for all your help.

Everything seems to be back to normal now.

Audrey


----------

